# jigs



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are some new jigs I'm working on. They are made with a rubber skirt. I'm going back to the drawing board.

Some look like a Mimi skirt on Twiggy. lol. Need to be longer. 
Are yall tired of my jigs yet?

[/ATTACH]


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Those look like crappie killers


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nobody will be tired of them if they catch fish. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck no, let’s see em!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like the work of a master jig maker ! :thumbup:


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

look good to me!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

those things will catch fish. When the Choctaw goes back down to a good fishing level and cleans up a bit you need to chase crappie and see how they work.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep,
good tying
let's call em krappie killers.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Yea I need to get out there JB. Here's a couple more.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Dickie! Those look great! You think the rubber will hold up to a bunch of short strikes?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Hey Dickie! Those look great! You think the rubber will hold up to a bunch of short strikes?


I don't know. It's the same rubber used on spinner baits. I'm just hoping that they fall apart. LOL. I need to try some out, after the weather gets better


----------

